# Nocturnal causing erratic flight



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Has any one had this issue? Wife is shooting lower poundage and after some research last year we switched broadheads from slick tricks to the exodus. 

The slick tricks flew flawlessly with the nocturnals. But not the exodus. Every arrow corkscrews down and right. With a regular nock the exodus fly flawlessly. Is it because the blades are solid and not hollow??


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

There's a difference in nock tension that the profile of the slick tricks are less susceptible to in flight. I'd stick with the slick tricks regardless.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

The only issue I’ve noticed with nockturnals is they hit about 2” lower than a normal nick in my gold tip arrows. I switched to luminocks and have not had any issues since. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

